# space marine army (individual lots)



## mallet_man (May 21, 2011)

high quality space marine army for sale (posting this for a friend not my work)

terminators, land raiders, dreadnoughts, predator, razorbacks, assault marines, command squad etc! 

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/redking808/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

ending in the next couple days overseas shipping available!!!!


----------

